# Sticky  field courses across the US



## GeorgD

California, 
Pacifical-San Fracisco Archers, Private range I think they charge $5 for walk on
Oakland-Redwood Bowmen, Pulic range anyone can shoot
Claton-Diablo Bowmen, Private range
Denver area: Columbine Archers - Roger Wheaton 303 790-1758 or e-mail me from this site.


----------



## Mr 560

*Illinois*

Pekin Archers

Pekin Illinois 

Ken DeSutter 

(1309)-267-0377.

http://www.pekinarchers.org/


----------



## Brown Hornet

Roger that's a great idea..... :thumb:


----------



## AlChick

*Southeast WI*

Kenosha Bowmen - Bristol, WI - www.kenoshabowmen.com
West Allis Bowmen - Franksville, WI - www.westallisbowmen.com
Beloit Field Archers - Beloit, WI - www.beloitfieldarchers.com
Blackhawk Bowhunters - Verona, WI - www.blackhawkbowhunters.com
Janesville Bowmen - Janesville, WI - www.janesvillebowmen.tripod.com
South Central Wisconsin Archers - Argyle, WI - www.savannasprings.com/SCWArchers.html

So many courses, so little time.
Good thing you didn't ask about 3-D ranges!


----------



## psargeant

Greensboro NC- Stick and Wheel Archers---POC..me... shoot me a PM or e-mail. Check www.ncfaa-archery.org for the rest of the clubs (a whole 2) in NC (as well as one in Va...)


----------



## Arcus

Eastern Iowa, near Davenport.

DavenportValleyArchers.com


----------



## archerycharlie

Pinehillarcheryclub

Danville In. Just south west of indy.


----------



## fmoss3

Chickasaw Archery Club
Shepherdsville, Ky (15 mi. So. of Louisville)
14 target field range
10 thru 50 yard outdoor practice range
20 and 30 yard broadhead range
18 lane indoor (35 yard indoor animals)
www.chickasawarchery.com
or 
E-Mail me @ [email protected]


----------



## itchyfinger

Tangi Archery Club
Baton Rouge, Louisiana


http://tangi.abitaweb.com/Home/tabid/67/Default.aspx


----------



## Po_Boy

itchyfinger said:


> Tangi Archery Club
> Baton Rouge, Louisiana
> 
> 
> http://tangi.abitaweb.com/Home/tabid/67/Default.aspx


Tangi is a great club, shot the state field championship there this year, second day was rained out though.


In my area it is Red River Bowmen in Shreveport, LA. 28 station field as well as full lighted practice facility set up at all times. Indoor range is available also but you have to provide your own targets. PM me for details and if you want to get out there.


----------



## swerve

*Provo, UT*

Timpanogas Archers
Provo, UT

www.timparchers.com


----------



## IGluIt4U

Twelfth Precinct Archers
Harwood MD www.twelfthprecinct.org

Field course, 2 3D courses, an indoor range and a lighted outdoor practice range to 80yds... oh.. and pistols too, if you are so inclined.. .:wink:


----------



## GeorgD

Here's a cool link the the California Bowhunters Association has. I believe all these are Field ranges, at least all that I've been to. I printed all the maps out and have them in a binder.

http://www.cbhsaa.net/Road to Ranges/roads to ranges.htm#roads to ranges


Just click on the club that you're interested in and it will give you a map, address, phone number and sometimes an email address or home page.


----------



## PA Deer Chaser

*Pennsylvania*

Flood City Bowmen in Johnstown, PA

28 target field course - 15 targets lighted for night shoots
Outdoor range 20 - 80 yards
12 lane (36" wide) heated indoor range, 20 yards
Monthly 3D shoots, April - September


Main website:
http://www.floodcitybowmen.com

For directions:
http://www.floodcitybowmen.com/FCB_Directions/FCBDirections.htm

Send a PM or email [email protected].


----------



## mtmedic

*Montana*

Great Falls, MT

Electric City Archers @ Wadsworth Park
Contact Joel @ [email protected]


----------



## south-paaw

*Central Florida; East Coast*

BREVARD ARCHERS

Florida's Space Coast; 

Brevard County, Melbourne Florida http://brevardarchers.com/ for events, map and directions

Our range is open to the public at all times with 14 shooting lanes, a 
commons area for 900 rounds and other activities, plus a wooded area for 
the 3D shoots

President: Paul Tucker...(321) 544-8511 [email protected]


----------



## Rchr

*South Texas*

Golden Eagle Field Archers in La Feria, Texas (between McAllen and Brownsville, Texas). www.texasgefa.com 
We are in the lower Rio Grande Valley, about 30 minutes west of South Padre Island and 15 minutes from the border.


----------



## Jbird

*Vermont*

Montgomery Center, VT. Open 7 days a week during Field season. One of the nicest 14 target ranges you will find. Anyone can shoot all day for $5 except on tournament days. If you will be in the area you can PM me for directions.
Jbird


----------



## M Rogers

*NFAA Links to states and clubs*

Check on www.fieldarchery.com. "Archery links" to state associations with additional info on clubs and ranges within each state.


----------



## stevegabriel

For those in southern NY

NYC - Southwest Conneticut:

http://www.coscobarchers.com/

Long Island, NY
http://www.suffolkarchers.com/


----------



## 60Xbulldog60X

*Walton Park Bowhunters*

Walton Park Bowhunters

Madison Heights, Va. 24572

Contact: Kendall Woody
194 Arrowhead Dr.
Madison Heights, VA 24572
(434) 929-0223

28 Target Field Range
Very nice practice range out to 80 yds.


----------



## rudeman

*Massachusetts Field Courses*

Granby Bow and Gun Club - Granby, MA, outdoor and indoor.

Pequoig Bowmen - Athol, MA, outdoor and indoor. 
http://pequoigbowmen.com/index.html

Westfield Sportsmen - Westfield, MA, outdoor.
http://westfieldsportsman.com/

Lunenburg Sportsmen - Lunenburg, MA, outdoor and indoor.

Nenameseck Sportsmen - Palmer, MA, outdoor and indoor.
http://www.nenameseck.com/


----------



## Erbowman

*Tennessee*

Broken arrow archery club. It is a private club located within a few miles of Nashville Tn. Only 28 field course in TN. The whole range is located in the woods with various terrain. It is a small membership club but a nice one. If you ever want to try it out, shoot a pm.


----------



## archery ham

I am having problems finding any shoots in North Alabama.

Not sure of any clubs in my area either.


----------



## eric96

Iroquois archery club in Rensselear, Indiana the phone number there is 1-219-866-4269


----------



## CHPro

Other field ranges in WI to add to Al's list:

Eau Claire (mjs here on AT for contact info)
Blackhawk Archers of La Crosse
Whitetail Bowmen in Johnsonville (footsteps or paradox for contact info)
Marshall Bluff Bowmen

>>------>


----------



## ahinNC

New River Bowhunters 
Fries, Virginia
28 Target Field Range (14 targets set up for winter shooting)
16 Lane Heated Indoor Range 
3D in Season
Building FITA range
Camping on New River
Member of NCFAA, NFAA and VBA
Contact Alan Hines
(276)744-7158


----------



## tgross144

*Southwest FL*

Lee County Archers in North Fort Myers.
14 target field
20 yard lighted range
900 faces
Fita target available
2d targets on sand hills in the woods

leecountyarchers.com


----------



## Oly1

*Knoxville TN*

Smoky Mountain Archers in Knoxville TN, located on the TWRA hunter safety facility. 14 tgt field and a twenty yard 12 lane indoor facility.
Contact [email protected]
Oly


----------



## rock monkey

Bow&Barrel Archers
Berlin Heights, OH

leading the return of field archery in north-central ohio.........
A...........
10 target international course that was done this last summer and will be ready for some summer league and maybe a few schedule shoots. we do have room to put the other four lanes on the practice range if needed.

the guys that helped put it together and got it done deserve a big hand of appreciation. i did very little compared to the other guys.


----------



## AKDoug

Northwest Archers, Anchorage Alaska

The course is at Kincaid Park. It is the only field course in Alaska that I know of.


----------



## jarlicker

*Durham County Wildlife Club NFAA 5 Star Rated Range*

Durham County Wildlife Club 
A Complete Shooting Complex
Skeet, Clays, Trap, Pistol, Archery & Fishing
3616 Hopson Road 
Morrisville, NC 27560 

Brand new 28 target NFAA Field Archery Course
Set up in mostly heavily wood forest.
Lots of different types of shots, plenty of tilts and odd angles.
Easy walking, Benches and bow racks on every target.

Complete 14 target practice range with all targets 10 yards - 80 yards. on one shooting line.

Lots of scheduled events during the outdoor tournament season.
We like to host American Target Rounds in the fall

Check us out at www.dcwc.net

You can contact me
Joe Rozmus
(919)606-5692
[email protected]


----------



## wa-prez

*Washington Field Courses*

See our website www.WashingtonArchery.org.

Click the link for "Clubs and Shops" to see list of all the Clubs, each page shows location with map to the range, and whether they have a Field or just a Bowhunter / 3-D or if they have an Indoor range.

Also, our Calendar is posted on the site, 2008 will be posted as soon as it is finalized.

Washington is proud home of Darrington Archers (Darrington WA) which has FIVE permanent field ranges, open to the public.


----------



## Hawaiian Archer

Aloha
Las Vegas Archers club up in the Spring Mountains above Las Vegas. There are 56 NFAA Field and Hunter targets, 20 animal targets on our unmarked range, a broadhead sight in pit and a practice sight in range to 80 yards. Dry camping is available with some power hook-ups.:wink:


Check out our website:[email protected]


----------



## Brown Hornet

Hawaiian Archer said:


> Aloha
> Las Vegas Archers club up in the Spring Mountains above Las Vegas. There are 56 NFAA Field and Hunter targets, 20 animal targets on our unmarked range, a broadhead sight in pit and a practice sight in range to 80 yards. Dry camping is available with some power hook-ups.:wink:
> 
> 
> Check out our website:[email protected]


So what you are saying is that if Jarlicker and I bring our field bows to Vegas this year you will take us to shoot 

Your link is bad by the way that is an email addy....here is a link to the web page :thumb: http://www.lasvegasarchers.net/


----------



## mdbowhunter

Many here in Maryland. My club, Vingt Neuf Bowmen is only 2 miles away from my home! 14 Field targets with 6 practice butts. Indoor facilities with 16 shooting lanes. :tongue:

All other clubs affiliated with the Maryland Arrchery Association and NFAA can be found at http://www.md-archery.org/


----------



## Hawaiian Archer

Aloha 
Thanks BH for the tip you and jarlicker are always welcome, and that invite goes out to all you AT'ers out there. Check our shoot schedule.


----------



## tabarch

Fantastic Idea RSW, here are all of the ranges that are in the Shen. Valley area.
Shenandoah County Archers, Strasburg, Va. Field and 3-d, no indoor range yet, contact ME Terry Ballowe 540-984-8208, E-mail [email protected]
Two Rivers Archery Club, Front Royal Va., field and 3-d, contact Rob Pecora,540-364-3936, [email protected] 
Shawnee Archers, Winchester Va., Field, Ann Boyd 540-667-1320, [email protected]
Massanutten Archers, Bentonville Va. 3-d, field, Contact Brian Benson 571-283-7962 
Rockingham County Archers, Harrisonburg, Va. Field, 3-D, Indoors, contact Dave Proctor 540-833-8323, E-Mail [email protected]
Augusta Archers, Staunton, Va. Field, 3-D, Indoors,contact Sam Reed 540-885-4451, [email protected]
Singers Glen Archers, Singers Glen Va., They have just chartered with the VBA and I do not have thier contact info. at the present but they have a 14 target field range and a 3-D range.
Terry


----------



## tabarch

tabarch said:


> Fantastic Idea RSW, here are all of the ranges that are in the Shen. Valley area.
> Shenandoah County Archers, Strasburg, Va. Field and 3-d, no indoor range yet, contact ME Terry Ballowe 540-984-8208, E-mail [email protected]
> Two Rivers Archery Club, Front Royal Va., field and 3-d, contact Rob Pecora,540-364-3936, [email protected]
> Shawnee Archers, Winchester Va., Field, Ann Boyd 540-667-1320, [email protected]
> Massanutten Archers, Bentonville Va. 3-d, field, Contact Brian Benson 571-283-7962
> Rockingham County Archers, Harrisonburg, Va. Field, 3-D, Indoors, contact Dave Proctor 540-833-8323, E-Mail [email protected]
> Augusta Archers, Staunton, Va. Field, 3-D, Indoors,contact Sam Reed 540-885-4451, [email protected]
> Singers Glen Archers, Singers Glen Va., They have just chartered with the VBA and I do not have thier contact info. at the present but they have a 14 target field range and a 3-D range.
> Terry


Alright I now have the POC info for Singers Glen Archers, Pres. Darrel Turner-540-896-7901 or Shannon Nesselrodt- [email protected]

Terry


----------



## voxito

*Turcotte Archery Club*

At Turcotte Labs in Canton, Ms off the 43 Reservoir bridge

28 Target field range and a FITA/practice range

PM for more info



Another range at Percy Quinn State Park in McComb, Ms.

The Percy Quinn range isn't my regular range so I can't give you any info on 
that but if you want it I can get you people that have some


----------



## jcmorgan31

White River Bowhunters
Bedford, Indiana


Our is going in right now. Should be complete in a few weeks.


POC - Justin Morgan
812 -583-3314


----------



## cliarcher

saratoga archery club tracy mn; two 14 target field ranges. placed on the banks of the cottonwood river. 

http://www.saratogaarchery.com


----------



## Mr. October

*Stowe Archers*

Stowe Archers 2 miles West of Pottstown, PA.

Chestnut Hill Field Archers - Morgantown, PA
Northkill Rod & Gun, Bernville, PA
Popodickon Bowmen (Boyertown Rod & Gun) . . . Boyertown, PA
Atglen Sportsman's Club - Atglen, PA


----------



## rdobias

*SW Missouri*

Neosho, Mo.
28 targets
we have 3 tournaments every summer.

www.cherokeebowhuters.com


----------



## 3drecurve

*South Florida Field Range*

Everglades Archers is located in Homestead Florida (just South of Miami). We have a 28 target field range, lighted practice range out to 70 yards, FITA range (out to 90m); 3D animals set up all the time. 

We host the North American Field Archery Championship in December of every year, as well as various state and local tournaments.

Additional information on our web page: www.evergladesarchers.com

Shelly


----------



## frank_jones

*norva*

northern virginia archers, fairfax virginia. contact franklin jones jr here on a.t. rsw has sho:wink:t here!


----------



## ramboarhunter

*field course*

Rainbow Bowmen of Franklin, PA has two complete courses set up at all times.1 field course and 1 Hunter course.
After the middle of July 1/2 the hunter course will have animal targets on it. Visitors always welcome.
Directions;
From Franklin, PA follow Rt 417 north 7mi. to Baker Rd., turn left, club is 1mi. on right.
From Titusville, PA follow Rt 8 south to Cherrytree, follow Rt 417 south 5mi. thru Dempseytown to Baker Rd., turn right, club 1mi. on right.
Contacts;
Charles Fetterolf 814 425 7782(home) 814 720 9864(cell), Kerry Switzer 814 432 7611, Denny Zinz 437 6925 and clubhouse on shoot days 814 676 3570.
See our shoot schedule on Northeast Regional shoots for our complete schedule.
Charlie


----------



## ramboarhunter

*Rainbow Field & Hunter*

:thumbs_upThe street address of Rainbow Bowmen is 1205 Baker Rd. for anyone that need it for their TomTom.
Charlie


----------



## huntelk

*Kansas City area*

Tri-County, see my signature below

Field and hunter ranges up, working on getting the third range back up for an animal.


----------



## longbowguy

Nearly every range in California. A good many have three 14 target courses and some have four. 

I will add that though the sport and the standard courses were established by longbowmen in the 1930s the work equally well for compound shooters. The traditional archers hope to hit most of the targets. The compound archers hope to hit most of the five spots.

The same courses work very well for marked 3D events. For unmarked events you have to mix things up a bit but you can do it over the same ground. - lbg


----------



## danmat

*Texas Field Course*

Salt Grass Archery Club Sante Fe Tx.
www.saltgrass.org


----------



## Jabwa

Meeker Sportsman's Club (14 targets) call 970-878-4300
Grand Mesa Bowmen (Grand Junction)(42 targets) call 970-245-2994
A very nice range with many targets used to be available in Leadville, CO and it is still there but I'm not sure it is functional. Try calling the Leadville, CO City offices or Chamber of Commerce.

THESE ARE ALL THE RANGES IN WESTERN COLORADO THAT I KNOW OF AND I KNOW OF ALL OF THEM! (I think)


----------



## pinkarrows

*ILLINOIS ARCHERS!! And anyone else!!*

*FIELD SHOOT *
at
*Chicago Bow Hunters, Bolingbrook, Illinois.*​
June 15, 2008 (_Next _Sunday)

Future Dates:

July 13, 2008 (Sunday)
August 10, 2008 (Sunday)

Registration 7:00am - 1pm

Hope to see you there!

Information/Contact :
Chicago Bow Hunters, Inc.
www.chicagobowhunters.com

:elch::elch::elch:


----------



## mason1958

*Franklin,north Carolina New Field Range Ready*

Ok Folks We Have Completed The First 14-target Field Range In Franklin,n.c. We Have Already Started On The 2nd. 14 Hunter Round,also 25 3-d Target Course. And Last But Not Least Camping Also.so Load Up The Famliy And Enjoy The Range & The Mountains In Western N.c. We Are Located Only 5 Miles South Of Franklin On Hwy.441 S. Just 6-miles North Of Dillard, Ga. Only 1.5 Hour From Atlanta, 55 Min.from Ashville,n.c. Easy To Get To .our First Test Run Is This Saturday Morning 9.00 Am Field Shoot Free Shoot So Come On Lets Shoot Everyone Welcome. We Are Glad To Have The Support Of Blackrock Archery Club Sylvia,n.c.home Of The Greatest Indoor Range Around, Thank You Steve ,janice & Mason Smith ,famliy Of Shooters & Supporters Of Archery


----------



## Rattleman

*Maryland clubs*

My home club is Anne Arundel Archers located in Crofton Maryland. We have Two 14 course ranges and 3D. Our Practice facility is open to the public. We welcome ALL out of state Field archers (NFAA) to come and shoot our ranges anytime you are in town. You can find more clubs in Maryland by clicking on the link for maryland Archery Association : http://www.md-archery.org.


----------



## WrongdayJ

*What?! No AZ representation?*

As the saying goes: It is better to 'light a candle' rather than 'curse the darkness'. When in beautiful Arizona, please feel free to bring that bow and visit one of our fine archery facilities. . .like these:

*Ben Avery Shooting / Archery Facility*

Fixed Distance Public Practice Range: distances out to 65 yards. 

Broadhead walking Trail Range: a public range designed to provide archers opportunity to practice shooting broadhead-hunting arrows at various fixed distances. 

Archery Field, Animal, & Hunter Ranges: public ranges to practice shooting at bulls-eye targets at fixed distances. 

Archery Upper Hill & Lower Hill Animal Course - public range to practice shooting at animal silhouette targets at a variety of distances and angles. 

FITA Archery Range - This range is an Olympic style 100-yard range used by competitive clubs, training of our youth, and host State, National and International Olympic shooting events. It is truly a world class FITA Facility. 

Broadhead-Cross Bow FITA Range - a public multi-purpose archery range that includes opportunity for broadhead, crossbow and FITA style practice at fixed distances. 

More Info is available at: http://www.azgfd.gov/outdoor_recreation/basf_facilities_ranges.shtml#archery

*------------------------------------------------------------------*

*Usery Moutain Regional Park / Archery Facility*

The range consists of nearly 100 targets on 6 separate courses including:

17 Field Practice Targets/ FITA Range 
10 Hunter Practice Targets 
14 Field Target Course 
14 Hunter Target Course 
28 Burlap Animal Target Course 
14 3-D Animal Target Course 

More Info is available at:
http://www.maricopa.gov/parks/usery/Archery.aspx

*------------------------------------------------------------------*

Please feel free to PM me and I'd be glad to meet you at the Range for a Field Round anytime. Please note, though, that Arizona in the summer is HOT (like 115°F or more Hot). :target: 
So we desert dwellers shoot early in the morning in the summer months to avoid dying.


----------



## longbowguy

In California nearly all the clubs, several dozen of them, have field ranges. Some have three or four. You can find a list of them, and maps, at cbhsaa.org. - lbg


----------



## JMJ

*Northwest Tennessee*

Near Martin, TN.

Just finished 14 target range complete with all yardages.
Daily and annual memberships available.
Only 4 walk-backs, all being short yardage lanes.
All brand new Morrell Outdoor Range bags.

DCS Archery


----------



## Floxter

In S.E. Michigan, the Tri-County Archery Assoc. has four clubs with F/H courses:
Detroit Archers (14 stations): www.detroitarchers.com
Oakland County Sportsmen (56 stations): www.ocsc-mi.org
Royal Oak Archers (28 stations): www.royaloakarchers.org
Multi-Lakes Conservation (28 stations): www.multilakes.com


----------



## archer_nm

I guess that I should have done this a long time ago. We have in the past had some of the best ranges in the southwest numbering 5 full 28's, a couple where 4 or 5 star rated. Well we are down to a couple as in 2, there is one in question on the east side of the state.. We have a really neat range in Farmington NM, matter of fact the 09 SouthWest sectoinal will be there and my home range in the Sandia mountains. Both ranges have a full 28 targets, practice ranges that go from 10 - 80 yards, Sandia also has a 6 target American round range, both have plenty of rough camping sites and play grounds for the kido's. Sandia also has a real large covered meeting area with a kitchen and running water with Elec. at the Pavillion. I extend you an invatation to shoot either range and if you will call me I will get on to either site. (505) 553-5726


----------



## capemaybowman

*field range*

Cape May County Archery Assoc. 
Cape May N.J.

www.capemaycountyarcheryassociation.com
www.sfaa-nj.com


----------



## sportsman

Anyplace in the DFW, TX area?


----------



## DougNTN

Sorry my last message was sent by accident. I live in Murfreesboro and I would like more info on the club location and shoot times. I have an interest in all types of barebow archery. Any help you could provide would be great. Thanks in Advance, Doug Arrington


----------



## mx3hoyt

were r opening a field and hunter course soon at gold n grain shrapsville pa its going to be sweet so we will have a 14 field and hunter course 2 3d courses and a 20yard indoor thats cool


----------



## jbaross

*Southeast Virginia???*

I live in Va Beach and can't find a field shoot...any ideas?


----------



## bigbucks170

Joliet Archery Club!!

www.jolietarcheryclub.com

bigbucks170


----------



## The Swami

Camas Prairie Bowmen

Grangeville, Idaho

A gorgeous course in the timber with some meadow areas. A full 28 target range with a large practice area. It hosts the Idaho State Field tournament every year. It was also the host of the Northwest Sectional Outdoor Tournament in 2007.

The club does a great job with maintaining the course. Great guys in the club.

I don't know of any other field courses in the state that are being maintained and used. Wished there were more.


----------



## servingspinner

*Waverly Iowa*



rsw said:


> Anybody interested in listing the field archery courses and POCs in your area so travellers who wish to shoot can find a place to do so.
> 
> Denver area: Columbine Archers - Roger Wheaton 303 790-1758 or e-mail me from this site.


Waverly Iowa has a great course! 5 Star rated! 3- 14 target loops with a broadhead range to boot.

To get there follow 218 Buisness into town, on the South end you will come to an IH dealer, turn east, then north at the first rd. and back east at the next.


----------



## jcspeer

If you don't mind I would like to get directions and times this range is available. I have friends just south of knoxvegas and we shoot together quite often. Thanks!!! PM me if you don't mind!


----------



## alan_gruver

*Gold-n-Grain Archery*

Field Archery - 28 Target Field Round (shoot either day):
May 2-3, 2009 - Field Round
June 6-7, 2009 - Hunter Round
July 11-12, 2009 - Field Round

Gold-N-Grain Archery
75 McCullough Road
Sharpsville, PA 16150

724-962-3620


----------



## all10s

Yolo Bowmen near Davis, CA

28 targets, flat as a pancake, plenty of wildlife, every target has seemingly different lighting conditions


http://www.yolobowmen.com/


----------



## troxautoserv

June 21 2009, Shikellamy Archery Club 14F,14H Fees $6 for adults, $4 for youth. Contac Bob @ 570-274-9503 Location Sunbury PA Call for directions. Hope to see you there. registration is from 8am to 10am


----------



## kjwhfsd

Western Washington 25 miles se of Seattle. 
Cedar River Bowmen Privet club
cedarriverbowmen.net
New field course


----------



## LoneBear

*Trosper Archery Club - Field Ranges*

Trosper Archery Club
Oklahoma City, Oklahoma

2 - 14 Target Field Ranges
10-80 yard Outdoor Practice Range

http://www.trosperarchery.com

NFAA, NAA, OSAA, ASA, IBO

If you have questions, please call Sid Read 405-570-8024.


----------



## araz2114

Ok guys I like this thread so people can find and share field archery course locations and contacts. This needs some updating... isn't the internet wonderful?

I have started guest map page. 
http://www.mapservices.org/myguestmap/map/araz2114

This will send you to MyGuestmap... please only add Field archery courses to this map. If they have other services please add them in the "Message" box. If the club has a website please add that to the "Link" box.

I hope you like it.

Chris Priester


----------



## IGluIt4U

araz2114 said:


> Ok guys I like this thread so people can find and share field archery course locations and contacts. This needs some updating... isn't the internet wonderful?
> 
> I have started guest map page.
> http://www.mapservices.org/myguestmap/map/araz2114
> 
> This will send you to MyGuestmap... please only add Field archery courses to this map. If they have other services please add them in the "Message" box. If the club has a website please add that to the "Link" box.
> 
> I hope you like it.
> 
> Chris Priester


I like it, but.. I can't add a marker to your map..:noidea:


----------



## araz2114

*Ooppss*

I think it is working now. Please let me know if it is.... and everyone else too.

Chris


----------



## IGluIt4U

Works like a champ now Chris.. :thumb: I placed a marker.. :cheers:


----------



## araz2114

I know the title says "field courses across the USA" but anyone can post a field course anywhere on "big blue"....

Have fun


----------



## south-paaw

DONT FORGET PG 2.... POST 76

i'm on the road again.... post it up everyone !!...indoo outdoor; populate that

map...


----------



## TCR1

rsw said:


> Anybody interested in listing the field archery courses and POCs in your area so travellers who wish to shoot can find a place to do so.
> 
> Denver area: Columbine Archers - Roger Wheaton 303 790-1758 or e-mail me from this site.


Columbine is a great course. 

There is also:

Air Force Academy (Academy Archers) in Colorado Springs 4 14 target courses
Pioneer Bowmen in Beulah, CO (near Pueblo) that has a beautiful 28 target set as I remember it.


Then the courses mentione by Jabwa on Pg 2.


----------



## araz2114

Hey TCR1, did you put it on my Field courses map at the top of the page?


----------



## Silverbowarcher

Silverbow Archers
Butte, Montana

2 28 target field courses on steep and timbered terrain. Very challenging and beautiful courses. Anyone want to shoot as a guest, shoot me a pm.


----------



## Gunner7800

Anybody know of any ranges in western Kansas?


----------



## pragmatic_lee

Gunner7800 said:


> Anybody know of any ranges in western Kansas?


Your NFAA director would probably be your best source of info.
Kansas 
John Doub 
1125 E. 59th St.
Wichita, KS 67216 
Phone: (316) 524-0963 
Email: [email protected]

Or the Kansas State Archery Association, but their web site is not readable on my FireFox browser - a little better using IE
http://www.kansasstatearcheryassociation.org/


----------



## Gunner7800

pragmatic_lee said:


> Your NFAA director would probably be your best source of info.
> Kansas
> John Doub
> 1125 E. 59th St.
> Wichita, KS 67216
> Phone: (316) 524-0963
> Email: [email protected]
> 
> Or the Kansas State Archery Association, but their web site is not readable on my FireFox browser - a little better using IE
> http://www.kansasstatearcheryassociation.org/


Thanks Lee, should have thought before I posted.


----------



## Crazy4Centaurs

*~ Yadkin Field Archery, North Carolina ~*

-----> T Minus 34 days. ...


...For your viewing pleasure:
A sampling from the 2010 Yadkin Field Archery 28 target expansion project being constructed by "Treaton" ( & buddies)........

~ EVERYBODY welcome to attend the NCFAA State Championship August 28th & August 29th 2010 




P.S. Even i will shoot :jksign:well mabe i will :thumb:


----------



## pragmatic_lee

Looking good, but tell Tim I said he was cheating by using "pre-cleared" lanes. :wink:


----------



## Crazy4Centaurs

*~ Yadkin Field Archery, North Carolina ~*

T Minus 33 days . . ..

More eye candy for your viewing pleasure :

A sampling from the 2010 Yadkin Field Archery target expansion being constructed by "Treaton," & buddies !

Where EVERYBODY is welcome to attend the NCFAA State Championship August 28th & August 29th, 2010


P.S. Even I will shoot .......on the "cub" markers that is !! olarbear:


----------



## pragmatic_lee

OK, enough with the teasing. Here's the new "back" 14 at Yadkin (Mootel). GREAT range - up hills, down hills, level, side angles, in the woods, in the open fields, some of everything.


----------



## pragmatic_lee




----------



## pragmatic_lee




----------



## Fleahop

South East Alabama Archers Located at Ft Rucker Alabama near Dothan. The only NFAA Field range in Alabama that I know of. They have 2, 14 target Field ranges and a practice area. Every Thursday they shoot 3'd in the afternoon. Howard Beason is the club Secertary 334-347-4990 Don't call too early or late.

Real Nice Range


----------



## Grey_Beard5

Colorado Springs, CO

Academy Archery Club
We've got a static range with 10 thru 60yds. 4 walking courses and an unmarked 3D course. It is set on the gorgeous terrain of the Air Force Academy. You can get on the post until 6pm, but if you are on before then you can stay all night. Come and shoot with us. http://www.academyarcheryclub.org
If you have any questions or want to go shoot, pm me.


----------



## Novanglus1774

Any clubs or ranges in north Mississippi?

Thanks!

Dave


----------



## rock monkey

I added some to the map.

Bow&Barrel Archers in OH
Cedar River Bowmen in WA
the Punderson Park course in NE OH
Black Knight Bowbenders in NJ
Mudjaw Bowmen in Toledo, OH/Erie MI


c'mon gang, lets add more to it.


----------



## araz2114

Thanks Rock Monkey. Too bad my sticky to the map is gone. It was helpful in finding places to shoot field.

Chris


----------



## rock monkey

i bookmarked it.

not my fault others didnt think of doin that.


----------



## DonJohnson

I am looking for a field range in the NE Florida area. I seam to find many 3D ranges but I been shooting field rounds since the mid 50's till the late 70s. Starting in NW Iowa the the 50s and finishing in Southern Maryland in the 70s when the navy put me on a ship with no where to shoot a bow. I am starting back into it again but would rather shoot field or even indoors.

Don Johnson


----------



## Sumpfmann

Don, Gainesville is probably the closest to you. Here's a link that you'll find helpful for field archery in Florida.

http://floridaarchery.org/clubs.htm

Max


----------



## dmassphoto

mason1958 said:


> Ok Folks We Have Completed The First 14-target Field Range In Franklin,n.c. We Have Already Started On The 2nd. 14 Hunter Round,also 25 3-d Target Course. And Last But Not Least Camping Also.so Load Up The Famliy And Enjoy The Range & The Mountains In Western N.c. We Are Located Only 5 Miles South Of Franklin On Hwy.441 S. Just 6-miles North Of Dillard, Ga. Only 1.5 Hour From Atlanta, 55 Min.from Ashville,n.c. Easy To Get To .our First Test Run Is This Saturday Morning 9.00 Am Field Shoot Free Shoot So Come On Lets Shoot Everyone Welcome. We Are Glad To Have The Support Of Blackrock Archery Club Sylvia,n.c.home Of The Greatest Indoor Range Around, Thank You Steve ,janice & Mason Smith ,famliy Of Shooters & Supporters Of Archery


Do you have an address or some directions to this range? I travel through there fairly often and would love to stop by, but can't locate a website or address to find it. Thanks.


----------



## aread

I saw only a couple of the field ranges in Maryland listed above. Here is a list of ranges from the Maryland Archery Assn website:

Anne Arundel Archers - 28 targets field range
Baltimore Bowmen - 14 targets field range
Cumberland Bowhunters - I don't know what they have, but it can't be too bad, it's where Jessie got started.
Eutaw Forest Archers - Three 14-targets outdoor
Harford Bowmen - 14-targets outdoor range
Mayberry Archers - 28 target Field outdoor
Mohican Bowmen - 28 targets field range
Southern Maryland Archers - 14 target Field outdoor
Tuscarora Archers - 28 target Field outdoor
Twelfth Precinct Archers - 28 target Field outdoor
Vingt-neuf Bowmen - 14 target NFAA outdoor range

Check the website for more information:
http://www.md-archery.org/md_clubs.htm

Allen


----------



## Willbiking

Where else in Colorado?


----------



## Nom de Guerre

*Pasadena Roving Archers - Pasadena, CA (Southern CA/Los Angeles County)*

*Pasadena Roving Archers*

1st - 4th Sundays of each month we shoot a Field or Hunter Round
3rd Sundays of each month we also set up a 3D round (14 animals x 2 for 28 total targets)
5th Sundays (for months that have a 5th Sunday) we shoot Animal Rounds.

1st Sunday of each month we also have an Imperial 900 round (900 yds)
2nd & 4th Sundays we also have 300 rounds
3rd Sunday of each month we also have 720 Round

www.rovingarchers.com


----------



## DenCMSC

Disappointing to see the last post is from so long ago. I live in the UP of Michigan, and field archery is actually quite popular (although recruitment of younger shooters has been VERY tough).

28 target ranges
Manistique Rifle and Pistol Club Manistique, Michigan contact the club for range availability
Ojibway Archers, at Camp Gibbs, Iron River Michigan, contact the club for range availability
Straight Line Archery (course is located north of the actual shop, contact business for range availability) Ishpeming, Michigan

and, a 14 target range at Buckskin Bowmen
Course is located north of Little Lake Michigan on Sporely Lake Road. It is open to the public at any time there is not a scheduled club event, free will drop box. Practice range out to 80 yards.


----------



## katealexander

There used to be link with maps to field courses on it here that I started as araz2114

Sent from my SM-G930W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## gumboman

What type of targets are used now in the NFAA field courses. We used excelsior bales a long long time ago.


----------



## wa-prez

gumboman said:


> What type of targets are used now in the NFAA field courses. We used excelsior bales a long long time ago.


Several manufacturers currently making target butts suitable for field courses.

One of the majors is Morrell Archery Targets: https://www.morrelltargets.com/ 

Another big one I'm familiar with is Pacific Bow Butts: https://pacificbowbutts.com/

Also Feradyne Outdoors which now distributes the layered foam Block targets: https://www.feradyne.com/

I've also been around long enough to remember the Excelsior target butts. We still had a couple around the range until tis year, which were still in use for the Cubs.


----------



## jonhays70

Whitetail Bowmen Archery Club

12943 384th Ave, Aberdeen SD


----------



## jonhays70

NEYAC NFAA Easton Yankton Archery Center
800 Archery Lane
Yankton, SD 57078


----------



## jonhays70

Minnehaha Archers, Inc.
5108 N. Harvestore Rd.
Sioux Falls, SD


----------



## jonhays70

Whitetail Bowmen Archery Club

12943 384th Ave, Aberdeen SD

[email protected]


----------



## bowproPat

I hope lots of archers are still following this thread.
CALIFORNIA
Nevada County Sportsmen's Club Nevada City California
Club shoot 2nd Sunday of the month
42 targets all year round


----------



## Blam62

Any in New Hampshire?


----------



## bobcat102

Maryland
Cumberland Bowhunters


----------



## RoadEagle50

*Anne Arundel Archers*

Anne Arundel Archers, Gambrills, Maryland
Five outdoor practice lanes 15ft to 80 Yds open to the general public
28 Outdoor Target Competition Range for members and tournaments only


----------



## bowproPat

Nevada County Sportsmen Nevada City/Grass Valley California. 42 NFAA targets open to the public 7 days a week, $6.00 per day fee. Club house and outdoor kitchen for members and their guest.

https://nevadacountysportsmen.com/

Also have Trap, pistol, and rifle ranges on the property. Only open Wed, Sat and Sunday call club for details


----------



## hedcase111

Pennsylvania
Philadelphia Suburbs

Wapiti Archers
465 S Bethlehem Pike, Fort Washington, PA 19034

2 x 3D courses, practice range to 60yds, towers for shooting angles, practice ground blind, 3D broadhead practice range.

Easily found on facebook. Members only, but easy to join/shoot with another member. Inexpensive dues. Public shoots on many weekends


----------



## ahunter55

1-Davenport Valley Archers-outdoor range at Long Grove, Iowa 2-Waltonian Archers, Toddville just N of Cedar Rapids, Iowa


----------



## Ktmrider.rr

GeorgD said:


> California,
> Pacifical-San Fracisco Archers, Private range I think they charge $5 for walk on
> Oakland-Redwood Bowmen, Pulic range anyone can shoot
> Claton-Diablo Bowmen, Private range
> Denver area: Columbine Archers - Roger Wheaton 303 790-1758 or e-mail me from this site.


 Also in the CA bay area is Briones Archery range. Anyone traveling here and wants to go to Diablo bowmen. Hit me I'm a member and can bring guests.


----------



## Jona




----------



## bowproPat

Nevada City Califronia Nevada County Sportsmens Club 42 field targets and practice area Private Club but public walk ins are welcome....$6.00 per adult


----------



## bowproPat

Ktrider.rr where are you from.? I'm in Grass Valley / Nevada City


----------



## ahunter55

IOWA-Davenport Valley Archers, outdoor range located in Long Grove (Between Davenport & DeWitt, Iowa)
Dyersville Sportsman Club, Dyersville west of Dubuque on Hwy 20. IOWA State Field Championships will be held there.
DAVENPORT VALLEY ARCHERS 2021 tournament schedule. (outdoor range at Long Grove).
3D Season Opener Shoot/ASA State Qualifier Outdoor Range - 25 3D Targets May 15-May 16 07:00 am to 01:00 pm
QC Senior Olympics 900 Round, Registration starts at 8am and shoot starts at 9am, Outdoor Range May 22 08:00 am to 12:00 pm
900 Round Target Shoot 900 Round, Registration starts at 8am and shoot starts at 9am, Outdoor Range May 23 08:00 am to 12:00 pm
Father's Day 3D Shoot/IBO 2021 World Qualifier Outdoor Range - 30 3D Targets Jun 20 07:00 am to 01:00 pm
###Field Target Shoot 28 Field Target Shoot, Registration starts at 8am and shoot starts at 9am, Outdoor Range Jun 26 08:00 am to 01:00 pm####








3D Shoot/MAC Qualifier Outdoor Range - 40 3D Targets Jul 18 07:00 am to 01:00 pm
3D Hog Shoot Outdoor Range - 40 3D Targets Aug 14-Aug 15 07:00 am to 01:00 pm
3D **** Shoot Outdoor Range - starts at dusk. Aug 14 08:00 pm to 09:00 pm
3D Season Closer/IBO World Qualifier Outdoor Range - 30 3D Targets Sep 19 07:00 am to 01:00 pm
Toys for Charity Shoot - Target Indoor Range Dec 04 01:00 pm to 03:00 pm
Toys for Charity Shoot - Bowhunter Indoor Range

here.


----------



## Russ H

Probably back down the list somewhere but San Diego Archers. - 14 target field range open all the time in Balboa Park (Rube Powell range) 28 targets on shoot days. 2 shoots per month. One 3d and usually one NFAA field, hunter or animal with a few novelties thrown in. 10 - 90 yard practice field on the other side of the park (Morley field)... $2 to shoot either on non-shoot days.


----------



## jldeems

Any other Florida options?


----------



## jldeems

south-paaw said:


> *Central Florida; East Coast*
> 
> BREVARD ARCHERS
> 
> Florida's Space Coast;
> 
> Brevard County, Melbourne Florida Brevard Archers for events, map and directions
> 
> Our range is open to the public at all times with 14 shooting lanes, a
> commons area for 900 rounds and other activities, plus a wooded area for
> the 3D shoots
> 
> President: Paul Tucker...(321) 544-8511 [email protected]


Ever shoot north of Brevard?


----------



## kballer1

WESTERN WISC.
Black Hawk archers, La Crosse, WI.
Coulee Archers Holmen, WI.
Tomah Rod & Gun, Archery, Warrens, WI.
Eau Claire Archers Eau Claire, WI.


----------

